# Stacking Jake.



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The first pick is the best. You don't need to stretch him out any further in the rear, in fact I'd place his front back a half inch or so and then pull him up over his shoulder - right now because his head is sort of hanging, it distorts his front as well as his topline. But he's _real _close to a perfect stack.
You've been doing a really good job!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you so Much!! We work almost every evening, and we keep it FUN! and this has made ALL the difference. I know I'll never get to show him but the experience is what I am wanting. The fur raised down his back is also messing with his top line, It's raised more in different spots than others, especially in the rear its thick and Tallest there, it makes him look more higher in the rear than he is - But he is still a little high in the rear.
Thanks PG.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

He looks really handsome, have you though of entering him into companion shows?


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have, but I think it would be quite a while before he is ready, and where to even look or start around here?! The closest show is always 3hours away.
But I would definitely love to try it out, and the experience would be wonderful for me. I'm so backwards and shy, but I have a tendancy to make things 100times worse than they are LOL He's calming down with age, but still get very excited with new people/dogs, But I can control him with commands where as before he just didn't hear me:uhoh:, I think at a year old or a little more then yes I might be interested in a companion show.  I am seriously thinking about Conformation classes, I think it would be great for both of us.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes the first one is definitely the best! And very good for having to tell the dog "STAY" and hold it! 
I wouldn't move his feet back any more either. He does not have very much rear angulation so you won't be able to move them back much further without him leaning backwards up front. His topline is not bad, he's a little rumpy right now but I bet that's the age.
Good going!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you all very much!! I'm going to try the suggestions and take some more pics soon. My husband said hes going to help me, He needs to anyway since we don't have anything like a full length mirror, so I rely on pics to know what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Splurge and get yourself the mirror - it helped me SOOOO much. As a rule of thumb you should be able to draw a straight line down from the back at the base of the tail through the toenails on the rear feet. Also keeping the hock straight up and down helps me judge if I have the rear feet in the right place. Have fun!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

A self stacking jake lol he just got a bath and just paused like this for a moment and i had camera in hand . .  Now I have to get him to do this ON PURPOSE lol
Of course Im at a weird angle and it appears he is too, but still a great pic i think.  I'm going to give him a good brushing & were going to do some more training tonight. I do have a question where do you all buy your show leads/collars? I'd like to have them to work with Jake.


----------



## danni's_girl (Mar 24, 2009)

kjarv24 said:


> A self stacking jake lol he just got a bath and just paused like this for a moment and i had camera in hand . .  Now I have to get him to do this ON PURPOSE lol
> Of course Im at a weird angle and it appears he is too, but still a great pic i think.  I'm going to give him a good brushing & were going to do some more training tonight. I do have a question where do you all buy your show leads/collars? I'd like to have them to work with Jake.


Jake's a cutie! 

The best place to get the lead & collar are at shows. But since those are 3 hrs away from you, the training centers that offer conformation classes might be a good place to start your search.

Hope you find a good one! :crossfing


----------

